

Share your comments on my startup idea - logicb

I am getting ready for the November's "Launch an App Month" (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398) to launch AppsToWin.com.<p>I just updated the landing page with a sample contest. Would like to hear the comments from HNers on my app and also what kind off web apps would you like to see in the contest.
======
logicb
Clickable <http://www.appstowin.com>

